# H1B renewal stamping in Melbourne during PR validation trip



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am working in the US on H1B status, and traveling to Melbourne for PR(189) validation in Oct.
I have to return to the US to complete my project, and will return to Aus in Jan 2014.

To come back to the US, I need my passport re-stamped(renewal) with H1B.

*Questions:*

Does anyone have experience with this?
I have heard (not a concrete source) that to be eligible for an H1B interview at Melbourne US Consulate, one has to stay in Aus for more than 6 months, and should have a work permit. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

1. I dont have experience with this but a lot of people in the US either go to Canada or Mexico for their visa stamping. 
2. This is absolutely untrue for any US consulate. If you are a PR why will you need a work permit in Australia ?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> 1. I dont have experience with this but a lot of people in the US either go to Canada or Mexico for their visa stamping.
> 2. This is absolutely untrue for any US consulate. If you are a PR why will you need a work permit in Australia ?


I agree!
I just want to make sure because I have not been able to find anything relevant online.

I have emailed the Mel US consulate too, so hoping they will reply soon.


----------



## kamaljeet.2006 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi limonic316
Please keep us updates on this.

Thanks


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys!

Time to give back to the society...!!

I know a lot of you are in the same boat, so here goes...

Took the appointment from US. Filled in DS 160. Visa type H1B.

Appointment: US consulate Mel.
Got immigration stamp at Mel. airport on arrival

Reached the US consulate 30 mins before interview time. 5 people in line. Allowed to go in.
Scanning as usual (airport style). Given a token number.
Taken to the upper level, where the interviews are conducted.

1st token call - submit documents. Asked for:
Passport
DS 160
Proof of payment of appointment fee
I-797
Proof of Australian Visa (make sure you take a print of your email because there is no label in the passport)
Appointment Letter

Finger printing - all 10 fingers.

Submit docs and they will ask you to wait again. They will call the token number again for the actual interview. This wait is a killer...

2nd token call - actual interview

...small talk.

Questions:
Where will you be based in the US?
Me - xyz

Right hand 4 fingers print

"You're all set...we will mail your passport tomorrow. You should receive it by Friday. Enjoy the snowfall in XYZ."

That's pretty much it!! The interview, and the entire process was smoother than in India. Staff is cordial and helpful.

There is a cafe right outside the US consulate. Great coffee...so if you reach there early, have a joe n relax...!! I did not see anyone get rejected. Heck, there was a woman who overstayed on her last visit for 3 months....even she got her visa.

HTH...and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> ...small talk...idhar udhar ki baatein...vagera vagera...


Thanks for your post but please note the forum rules (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html) stating that all posts should be in English.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Thanks for your post but please note the forum rules (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html) stating that all posts should be in English.


Thanks for pointing that out... I have reported my own post for deletion, since there is no option to edit it. Hopefully someone deletes it.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

limonic316 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Time to give back to the society...!!
> 
> ...


which address you provided for Passport return?

also isn't it a risk involved if passport return will take time and you have already booked your return flight?

can you please share the timelines for your trip with visa interview details like date and all? appreciate your response.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

This Risk is still there if you are visiting your home country and have to go for stamping. There is something you can not control. What if you are put into Admin processing, then you just have to sit and wait. 



coolkhu said:


> also isn't it a risk involved if passport return will take time and you have already booked your return flight?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

coolkhu said:


> which address you provided for Passport return?
> 
> also isn't it a risk involved if passport return will take time and you have already booked your return flight?
> 
> can you please share the timelines for your trip with visa interview details like date and all? appreciate your response.


The address I provided is a local address in Mel, where I am currently residing. 

It takes 2 days for passport to arrive. That said, I would definitely not recommend booking your return tickets before you get your visa. This is true even if you go to India/your home country for stamping.

Timeline: I don't know how this will help you  anyway... 
Arrival in Mel : 10/18/13
Visa Interview : 10/23/13
Sitting on the couch, waiting for passport, searching for job : 10/24/13 
Return to US : 11/??/13 ... yet to book return ticket

HTH


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> This Risk is still there if you are visiting your home country and have to go for stamping. There is something you can not control. What if you are put into Admin processing, then you just have to sit and wait.


I concur!


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

limonic316 said:


> The address I provided is a local address in Mel, where I am currently residing.
> 
> It takes 2 days for passport to arrive. That said, I would definitely not recommend booking your return tickets before you get your visa. This is true even if you go to India/your home country for stamping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response..

Did they ask you why you come here for stamping..go to your home country?

Jus asking because I heard they discourage people to come for stamping other than home country?

this is the main risk..the time factor..otherwise we would end up in spending too much while waiting for passport to arrive..as aus is expensive and without job...you know..


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

did anybody from pakistan got H1B stamped from Australia?

Please share?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Got my H1 stamping done from Melbourne. I was in and out in an hour. 

After security check, One front-desk person checked the documents, asked for Passport, DS 160 Confirmation, Interview Confirmation, I-797 H-1 Approval Notice and Employment Verification Letter. 

First call for Fingerprints, the person checked the petition details on their system.
Second call for actual Interview. Checked the petition again, couple of questions about my job and education. That's it. 

It was pretty cool that during actual interview when I was asked about my education, Big screen was playing my University's advertisement.


----------



## anil.sheoran (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Limonic and Tara Jatt,

My H1B and Australia 189 PR both are in process, I am hoping to get approval for both in next 1-2 months.

I am still undecided which is best choice ?

- If I go to US, I have to wait for minimum 5 years to get green card in EB2 category unless any immigration reform comes.
- If I come to Australia, Initially it will be tough to get a good job but after that I will get citizenship in 4 years. 

Are there any chances that Republicans get majority in both houses in 4th Nov elections and they might pass some immigration bill by which country quota (7 % Max) got abolished from green card categories ?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

anil.sheoran said:


> Hi Limonic and Tara Jatt,
> 
> My H1B and Australia 189 PR both are in process, I am hoping to get approval for both in next 1-2 months.
> 
> ...



You are in which stage of GC processing? have you got your I140 approved? if so can you consider this scenario/approach?

1. Move to Australia on PR and stay here and get citizenship in 4 years
2. During these 4 years or later your PD may become current in US.

Once your PD becomes current you can travel to US and get green card directly.

Note: Though you leave US, your PD will remain intact even if employer revokes your I140. In case if employer revoke your I140, still you can go with new employer and just spending 1 year will make you get GC utilizing old PD.

Have you thought of this? I dont think overall immigration reform will happen anytime soon.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Once your PD becomes current you can travel to US and get green card directly.


Don't you have to be employed in USA once your PD becomes current to apply for GC? I dunno about my I140 but have a PD of around Apr 2009 in EB3. Just wondering if my I140 was still active and my PD became current, can I directly apply for GC then? Obviously for India with EB3, it'll probably take 30+ years before that PD becomes current.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> Don't you have to be employed in USA once your PD becomes current to apply for GC? I dunno about my I140 but have a PD of around Apr 2009 in EB3. Just wondering if my I140 was still active and my PD became current, can I directly apply for GC then? Obviously for India with EB3, it'll probably take 30+ years before that PD becomes current.


No Need to be continuously employed, GC is nothing but offer for future employment. You can be outside country when your PD becomes current, thats why they have two options for GC (Consular processing - Outside US and AOS within US).


For your Case EB3, it looks less promising as it will take several years, if it is EB2, irrespecrtive of your current I40 status (revoked or exists), it will help to get GC. Once PD becomes current, you should work with your employer to file I485 and move with next steps.

If your I140 has been revoked, and once your PD becomes current, you need to find a new employer on H1 and ask him to file GC for you, advantage is that once you cross PERM I140, you can apply in parallel for AOS and I140 together.

You may double confirm with US immigration forum Trackit


----------



## prd.jatt (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi,

does this still hold true even if you are simply visiting australia for a personal trip for couple of weeks? I am an indian citizen & need to get my H1B visa-renewal stamping from australia during these 2 weeks, if its still possible. Currently, there appears to be lot of conflicting information from various sources online. I did call the US consulate in australia and their response, while sounding positive, was not confident. Is there an official link available somewhere which provides the most current regulation/guidelines regarding this? Thanks.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

prd.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> does this still hold true even if you are simply visiting australia for a personal trip for couple of weeks? I am an indian citizen & need to get my H1B visa-renewal stamping from australia during these 2 weeks, if its still possible. Currently, there appears to be lot of conflicting information from various sources online. I did call the US consulate in australia and their response, while sounding positive, was not confident. Is there an official link available somewhere which provides the most current regulation/guidelines regarding this? Thanks.


Are you visiting Australia on tourist visa and don't have PR visa? if so there will be a serious question from US consulate why you want to do it in Australia rather than India. You should have a strong justification.

Moreover if US consulate wants to take time (administrative processing) that will be a risk for you if you have a planned return date/ticket to India as you cannot predict how long it will take for you to get your US visa approved, as passport will be held back by embassy.


----------



## cadbury2015 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi

I have been in the US on H1B since 6 years. I plan to visit Australia as a tourist and need to get my H1 stamped before I return to US. Can I get this done in Melbourne/Sydney? Any pros/cons of either place? Also, if someone has gone through this process before, can you enlist detailed instructions please?

Thanks in advance.


----------

